# Homelite xl automatic



## stihldragon

This is my favorite homeowner saw in the world hands down for a few reasons. One time, I saw one start on the first pull after 5 years. I want to talk about performance mods on it. What are some good ones

Sent from my Z557BL using Tapatalk


----------

